# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  pct-shop

## jolter604

Has anyone had any experience with this lab?

----------


## Obs

They sell only pct?

----------


## jolter604



----------


## jolter604

Ugl and script.

----------


## Obs

Be damned. Nope.

----------


## jolter604

Im using the omnas i got and there gtg all day

----------


## jolter604

some hgh pics

----------


## jolter604

some script grade nolvadex and clomid
And norma test e amps

----------


## Obs

Looks sketchy. I don't know that I would or could buy from someone with it laid out on their carpet for display. Looks like someone trying to unload all the cool stuff they got when they broke into the pharm.

----------


## jolter604

> Looks sketchy. I don't know that I would or could buy from someone with it laid out on their carpet for display. Looks like someone trying to unload all the cool stuff they got when they broke into the pharm.


Those are things i have ordered from there. Personal stash.

----------


## Obs

Jesus chriminy! How's the hgh

----------


## jolter604

> Jesus chriminy! How's the hgh


I have never personally used hgh just igf1 L3 and hgh frag together.

----------


## Obs

Pfizer hgh sounds awesome. I just want to experiment with it. Only need about 5 or 6 gallons

----------


## jolter604

I made another order and am waiting for more pics

----------


## gymffiti

> Im using the omnas i got and there gtg all day


Have you tried both the Norma Test E and Omnadren Sust? 

If so, how do they compare?

----------


## jolter604

I have some normas but have not used them saving them for trt

----------


## Marsoc

What's is the difference between all the various strains of HGH? Gamatropin, nanotropin (not exact names lol) lol

----------


## Mr.BB

I will not buy from somebody presenting products like that, looks very sketchy.

HCG and HGH needs to be refrigerated ffs.

----------


## jolter604

> I will not buy from somebody presenting products like that, looks very sketchy.
> 
> HCG and HGH needs to be refrigerated ffs.


There not even mixed yet.

----------


## Marsoc

> I will not buy from somebody presenting products like that, looks very sketchy.
> 
> HCG and HGH needs to be refrigerated ffs.


I thought it was the stuff he bought already. He took, pics himself I thought

----------


## Mr.BB

> There not even mixed yet.


So what? 

Storing guidelines tell to refrigerate it.

Clearly this source is not very knowledgeable.

----------


## Mr.BB

> I thought it was the stuff he bought already. He took, pics himself I thought


Thanks for the reminder.

Jolter, can those pics be considered a list of this source?

It would be preferable if you posted pics of only the stuff you bought.

----------


## jolter604

> So what? 
> 
> Storing guidelines tell to refrigerate it.
> 
> Clearly this source is not very knowledgeable.


Its pharmaceutical unmixed hgh.you mix it then refrigerate.
What source pre mixes and sends hgh in a freezer bag?just wondering when i get them there never mixed just 10iu of powder in a vial.

----------


## jolter604

> What's is the difference between all the various strains of HGH? Gamatropin, nanotropin (not exact names lol) lol


The green tops are generic brand the nortis and pfitzer are pharmaceutical

----------


## Mr.BB

> Its pharmaceutical unmixed hgh.you mix it then refrigerate.
> What source pre mixes and sends hgh in a freezer bag?just wondering when i get them there never mixed just 10iu of powder in a vial.


Like I said before, they need to be stored in controlled temperature. If you ever buy HGH from a real pharmacy you will see they store it in fridge.

----------


## jolter604

> Like I said before, they need to be stored in controlled temperature. If you ever buy HGH from a real pharmacy you will see they store it in fridge.


So every hgh source is sending bunk tanted hgh?i dought there are many people getting there hgh f4om a pharm out the door.in cali its lile 600 a month for hgh with trt

----------


## Mr.BB

So, this photos are yours? From stuff you bought, right?

----------


## jolter604

> So, this photos are yours? From stuff you bought, right?


None of it was pre mixed.all seeled and coded for authenticity

----------


## jolter604

> So, this photos are yours? From stuff you bought, right?


Here is a link from this forum about hgh powder same go's for hcg powder

http://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3-...-kits-hgh.html

----------


## Marsoc

Regardless looks like you have to much for yourself.lol I'll take some off your hands. It's no big deal. I don't mind. Thanks. We can grow together

----------


## 73rr

> I made another order and am waiting for more pics


Soo, are u a rep for them? This isn't very good advertisement

----------


## Mr.BB

> Here is a link from this forum about hgh powder same go's for hcg powder
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3-...-kits-hgh.html


Did you actually read the link??

Clearly states storage condtions 2 to 8° C

Im also curious if you are a rep for this guys

----------


## Marsoc

> Soo, are u a rep for them? This isn't very good advertisement


I don't think he is man. He Just got some stuff from some place and threw a pic up I'm pretty sure

----------


## *Admin*

We do not allow reps to post up to sell and from my understanding he is just posting up his personal products... Just excited about what he received...

I will also state that GH is to be refrigerator or stored at a controlled temperature. The wafer/powder in them will otherwise melt (compromise) and loses strength... That said, most sources of GH will either send with express shipment or send in a Styrofoam container to keep the temp constant... Just an fyi.

This is unless there is a new heat resistant GH...

----------


## jolter604

Yes i stocked up for the year i will keep my packs in fridge from here on out.

----------


## gymffiti

> I have some normas but have not used them saving them for trt


Ok cool.

I'm guessing the single ester is more suited to TRT?

----------


## almostgone

> Ok cool.
> 
> I'm guessing the single ester is more suited to TRT?


It would be easier for me to have an idea of what tweaks to make with a single ester.

----------


## gymffiti

> It would be easier for me to have an idea of what tweaks to make with a single ester.


Yeah that makes sense

Thanks for the input

----------


## jolter604



----------


## jolter604



----------


## NACH3

> 


Is that prop, Jolter? I can't tell but judging by the amount of vials I'm saying prop  :Wink:

----------


## jolter604

Prop and eq and sustanon

----------


## clarky.

Are you planning on running a lot of cycles jolter ? .

----------


## jolter604

> Are you planning on running a lot of cycles jolter ? .


Im on 750 sustanon 100 prop
Primo 800mg and npp 600mg rite now and im gonna start some hgh also

----------


## jolter604

So far everything is on point.loving the omnas amps

----------


## Obs

You got some cool stuff. Hgh as far as I knew is the same as hcg . They are both fragile and fully ship able in powder form. Refrigeration is unnecessary until mixed. Steady temp is the key. Don't put it in your pocket and go jogging then take it out and set it in the cool. Don't put it in the sun.

----------


## jolter604



----------


## Marsoc

Nice plug lol

----------


## Josh577

I started using pct this summer, I've bought their hCG and I've used there tren . I don't order from the site I just email directly, super nice guys. The hcg burns like hell or the water I mixed it with from rui burns like hell.

----------


## jstone

> I started using pct this summer, I've bought their hCG and I've used there tren. I don't order from the site I just email directly, super nice guys. The hcg burns like hell or the water I mixed it with from rui burns like hell.


Some people claim hcg burns while others have no problems. Im not sure what it is that causes it. I never used any of pcts ugl supplies, but I have used their pharm stuff.

----------


## jolter604

I pin hcg in my glutes and it feels fine.but i have heard pinning in the stomach burns.

----------


## Josh577

I got used to the burning pretty quick so it wasn't bad but there stuff is all good in my opinion. Any time I email them there supper cool so I like them

----------


## jolter604

> I got used to the burning pretty quick so it wasn't bad but there stuff is all good in my opinion. Any time I email them there supper cool so I like them


Top shelf gear for sure

----------


## jolter604

4 kits hgh nice little run maybe 3 iu per day

----------


## Obs

> 4 kits hgh nice little run maybe 3 iu per day


Nice, how many weeks you running?

----------


## jolter604

Gonna get 2 more kits and i have some genos to so 3 iu tell i run out

----------


## jolter604



----------


## Obs

> 


You got it made man!

----------


## songdog

You got way to much stuff there  :Smilie:

----------


## Josh577

That's what I'm talking abt! Sweet!!

----------


## jolter604

here is a sample of a vial and some tabz.

----------


## jolter604

boxes!!!!

----------


## jstone

I have used these guys a few times, but last time was disappointing. I ordered some alpha pharma products but I got pct shop instead.

----------


## jl39

are these guys still good to go??

----------


## Scuba Greaves

Hey Jolter, long time no talk...are these guys still g2g?

----------


## jolter604

yes still good to go man. There new t400 has the same doses as the old denkall

----------


## jolter604

Crack the whip

----------


## Josh577

I’ve ordered in the last 3 months, cep was good, t3 was good, dex was good. I always have a hard time getting a tracking number. I’ve emailed to ask for it and have him say sorry bro I forgot to put your order threw, after a week has already passed but they always make it right. I thank its the way I order causing the problem, I never order threw the sites order page, I can never get it to work so I just email them with my list.

----------


## jolter604

Waiting on some hgh some geno and nordi and some blue tops. Gonna run tue hgh rest of the year

----------


## jolter604

First pack down. I am set for next 12 months of cycles lol.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> First pack down. I am set for next 12 months of cycles lol.


Do you rep for them ? 
If you don’t mind, can you pm me their site. Def interested to checking them out

----------


## UncleCurley

Just look at the photos, the website address is plastered all over the products....

----------


## Trainmc

Tried to reach out to them but was told they only sell the PCT brand stuff now. Shame I heard good stuff about them

----------


## jolter604

Not true at all u must be going to the new pct AI shop completely different. Not even connected at all. I thought the same but there emails are different. 


> Tried to reach out to them but was told they only sell the PCT brand stuff now. Shame I heard good stuff about them


Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk

----------


## jolter604

Taking the t400 and deca 300 with the anadrol . I am on week 11 and I went from 215 to 237.i added the drol a week ago. Feeling good. 

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk

----------


## jolter604

I am on 500 mg of there deca and 50mg of tue anadrol great stuff

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk

----------


## St_unner

Are they Canadian?

----------


## jolter604

> Are they Canadian?


From Greece 

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk

----------


## St_unner

I suppose getting it shipped to Canada isn't worth the risk

----------


## jolter604

> I suppose getting it shipped to Canada isn't worth the risk


Not sure about canada but i know Austria is the worst for labs to ship to. 

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

> Not sure about canada but i know Austria is the worst for labs to ship to. 
> 
> Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


Think that honor goes to Australia.

----------


## St_unner

> Not sure about canada but i know Austria is the worst for labs to ship to. 
> 
> Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


Thanks

----------


## Windex

> I suppose getting it shipped to Canada isn't worth the risk


Getting shipped to Canada is a massive risk - we have one of the highest seizure rates in the world. There is no reason to ever buy international if you live in Canada.

----------


## prodigy123

Pct shop is down rn?

----------


## Obs

I am confused as fuck... Why is this vendor allowed here but no others?

----------


## jolter604

Europe


> Pct shop is down rn?


Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk

----------


## jolter604

> I am confused as fuck... Why is this vendor allowed here but no others?


This was a review... 

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk

----------


## prodigy123

europe?

----------


## prodigy123

Seems they are back online..i will make a small order and i will provide some feedback.I am interested in their clen .

----------


## prodigy123

Why they take so long to answer emails..

----------


## HoldMyBeer

lol
"I am going to make a small order"
4 hours later,
"Why havent they responded yet?"

I know the feeling man!

----------


## jolter604

> Why they take so long to answer emails..


In europe it is middle of the night no? 

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk

----------


## prodigy123

Yeah iam in Greece rn and this source is also from Greece as i know,i did make an order in the noon but still haven't heard anything from them like payment details and stuff like that,i guess i am too impatient..

----------


## prodigy123

Hahahaha ikr :P...hold my beer.

----------


## prodigy123

Still not a single email.. :Hmmmm:

----------


## Obs

> This was a review... 
> 
> Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


Yes but you are a rep slinging gear...

----------


## almostgone

As long as no contact information or lists are posted, it is within the rules.

https://forums.steroid.com/pictures-...es-2016-a.html

----------


## St_unner

> Getting shipped to Canada is a massive risk - we have one of the highest seizure rates in the world. There is no reason to ever buy international if you live in Canada.


As always you have been great help for noobs such as myself

----------


## Obs

> As long as no contact information or lists are posted, it is within the rules.
> 
> https://forums.steroid.com/pictures-...es-2016-a.html


Ok but I can bring about 200 reps here and have them slinging shit through pm's.

I can make this the number one site for gear without any advertisements.  :Wink:

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Wait... Jolt, are you cheating on gearbolix with pct-shop?

----------


## jolter604

These little guys are legit

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk

----------


## jolter604

New pack

----------


## jolter604

Got these in 12 days
And another kit of blue tops

Addicted to Pain....

----------


## jolter604

> Seems they are back online..i will make a small order and i will provide some feedback.I am interested in their clen.


Did u get that order?

Addicted to Pain....

----------


## jolter604

Another touch down

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Another touch down


I'm starting to think you rep or own this lab ... You are always posting these products bro 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I'm starting to think you rep or own this lab ... You are always posting these products bro 
> 
> Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk


He does rep. As long as there is no address listed ugl discussion is ok.

Though that is the souce name and not the product name. Gray area.

----------


## almostgone

Obs is correct it is allowed, even a source name allowed. However, no contact info or lists are allowed.
Here's a link to the rules.

https://forums.steroid.com/pictures-...es-2016-a.html

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Obs is correct it is allowed, even a source name allowed. However, no contact info or lists are allowed.
> Here's a link to the rules.
> 
> https://forums.steroid.com/pictures-...es-2016-a.html


Even if he doesn't even really help here.
I like this board because of that factor. None is selling you , they are helping and that what makes this site the best .
It's full of great guys detailing their experiences in life and on gear.
He doesn't do any of that from what I see.
Like I said, I don't mean disrespect it's but kind of like a slap to the face to the site when all you do is advertise pics and act like you don't rep them . 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## pgc640

> Has anyone had any experience with this lab?


Actually, yes. Pretty extensive experience. The only problem is it's in Europe. Other than that it's way better than dealing with any ugl here. They stock human grade and their own line. Been doing business with them awhile, never disappointed and I'm the biggest skeptic there is. Also, dude who runs it is supper cool guy, he'll get back to you personally.

----------


## pgc640

> Actually, yes. Pretty extensive experience. The only problem is it's in Europe. Other than that it's way better than dealing with any ugl here. They stock human grade and their own line. Been doing business with them awhile, never disappointed and I'm the biggest skeptic there is. Also, dude who runs it is supper cool guy, he'll get back to you personally.


If he wasn't in Erouoe I would order no where else at this point. Just takes 2-3 weeks to arrive sometimes more.

----------


## pgc640

> If he wasn't in Erouoe I would order no where else at this point. Just takes 2-3 weeks to arrive sometimes more.


I can garuntees you I don't rep for him, lol. Like I said one problem is time of delivery, can take anywhere from 2 weeks to 6.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I can garuntees you I don't rep for him, lol. Like I said one problem is time of delivery, can take anywhere from 2 weeks to 6.


Could of fooled me 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

> If he wasn't in Erouoe I would order no where else at this point. Just takes 2-3 weeks to arrive sometimes more.


I know a few sources that stock human grade out of Europe.

You aren't sitting on a well kept secret, your "guy" will sale to any one wish cash.

Sorry

----------


## jolter604

There also lab max videos on you tube.

----------


## Facecrash

Can anyone confirm the genotropin is legit?

----------


## jolter604

> Can anyone confirm the genotropin is legit?


Here is a test

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Pretty sure jolter is a rep for pct and one or two other places, so keep that in mind while considering that labwork

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## jolter604

> Pretty sure jolter is a rep for pct and one or two other places, so keep that in mind while considering that labwork
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Man if a lab is on 11 source boards with no issues on product quality
Been around 8 years with outstanding blood work quality pharma gear with legit bar codes??? And still no trust???
Maybe you should not let other people hold your beer

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Man if a lab is on 11 source boards with no issues on product quality
> Been around 8 years with outstanding blood work quality pharma gear with legit bar codes??? And still no trust???
> Maybe you should not let other people hold your beer


Nope. Not saying that. I'm saying it's good practice to question lab work provided by a rep. 
I apologise if I didn't make that obvious.
How about you contribute to this board instead of only posting in threads for labs you rep? Or are the 11 other boards taking up too much of your time?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## jolter604

> Nope. Not saying that. I'm saying it's good practice to question lab work provided by a rep. 
> I apologise if I didn't make that obvious.
> How about you contribute to this board instead of only posting in threads for labs you rep? Or are the 11 other boards taking up too much of your time?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


I have plenty of post here.
This was my first board i joined.
And yes always question test you are right about that.
I also have threads here.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> I have plenty of post here.
> This was my first board i joined.
> And yes always question test you are right about that.
> I also have threads here.


I appreciate your reply
Sorry about the salty "contribute" comment. PMSing today I guess

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## jolter604

> I appreciate your reply
> Sorry about the salty "contribute" comment. PMSing today I guess
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Man i am psm every day on tren .
Or.its the test base

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Man if a lab is on 11 source boards with no issues on product quality
> Been around 8 years with outstanding blood work quality pharma gear with legit bar codes??? And still no trust???
> Maybe you should not let other people hold your beer


What does that mean ? It means they have money to pay to stay on boards. 

I haven't heard many reviews if any about this lab ... Even on here bro. 

Of course you will be very biased based on any info with this lab ... BECAUSE YOU REP FOR THEM! 

you literally get paid to do so, so what you say should be taken with a gain of salt. 

I don't think you are bad dude or anything but we obviously know where you stand on this lab.

You can say whatever you want but bloods and people's experiences are what matters and I barely see anyone posting either. 

I've learned that words are bullshit until an action to verify those very words. 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## jolter604

> What does that mean ? It means they have money to pay to stay on boards. 
> 
> I haven't heard many reviews if any about this lab ... Even on here bro. 
> 
> Of course you will be very biased based on any info with this lab ... BECAUSE YOU REP FOR THEM! 
> 
> you literally get paid to do so, so what you say should be taken with a gain of salt. 
> 
> I don't think you are bad dude or anything but we obviously know where you stand on this lab.
> ...


I respect that but i take my name on here seriously if that means anything.
I use the same name on every board so the quality and owner testing means alot to me as well as people who compete i know in socal.
If there was a problem with any of it i would be the first to put it on every forum until it was fixed.
I like free gear but i like quality free gear 
What would i get out reppi g for a underdosed crappy product just saying.
I could get anyone on here free test to get blood work but i would expect them to get it.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I respect that but i take my name on here seriously if that means anything.
> I use the same name on every board so the quality and owner testing means alot to me as well as people who compete i know in socal.
> If there was a problem with any of it i would be the first to put it on every forum until it was fixed.
> I like free gear but i like quality free gear 
> What would i get out reppi g for a underdosed crappy product just saying.
> I could get anyone on here free test to get blood work but i would expect them to get it.


I understand what you are saying

And you would gain a whole lot whether the gear is good or bad. You are making money by repping and pushing products ...

No lab no business , no money.

There is a huge conflict of Interest by your postive words on the gear you rep. 

If I bake cookies and go everywhere and say " yoooo my cookies are the best out there" 

"Check out how yummy these cookies look" 

Weather they are processed or made with love and my own family recipe...

I'm always going to have a biased opinion on the cookies. 

I'm not the smartest guy out there haha but I wasn't born yesterday man. 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> I respect that but i take my name on here seriously if that means anything.
> I use the same name on every board so the quality and owner testing means alot to me as well as people who compete i know in socal.
> If there was a problem with any of it i would be the first to put it on every forum until it was fixed.
> I like free gear but i like quality free gear 
> What would i get out reppi g for a underdosed crappy product just saying.
> I could get anyone on here free test to get blood work but i would expect them to get it.


How much free test are we talking here?  :Wink:

----------


## jolter604

> How much free test are we talking here?


2-3 vials

FOOD IS EVERYTHING
BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
IS QWIM JUICE!!!!

----------


## Family_guy

> 2-3 vials
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING
> BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
> IS QWIM JUICE!!!!


I would do it but Jesus blood work is so dang expensive!

----------


## JohnnyBreeze

Jolter604, I'll do it. I know I'm new here, but my doctor put me on test cypionate 100mg / wk and after about 3 weeks I dropped and broke the bottle. She refuses to let me refill it until it is supposed to run out. I'll be doing another round of a ton of bloodwork in about 2.5 months if that something you can wait that long for.

----------


## jolter604

> I would do it but Jesus blood work is so dang expensive!


73.00 female panel is perfect


FOOD IS EVERYTHING
BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
IS QWIM JUICE!!!!

----------


## JohnnyBreeze

Jolter604, I'll do it. I know I'm new here, but my doctor put me on test cypionate 100mg / wk and after about 3 weeks I dropped and broke the bottle. She refuses to let me refill it until it is supposed to run out. I'll be doing another round of a ton of bloodwork in about 2.5 months if that something you can wait that long for.

----------


## Family_guy

> 73.00 female panel is perfect
> 
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING
> BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
> IS QWIM JUICE!!!!


Which site is that from?

----------


## jolter604

> Which site is that from?


Private labs MD I think

FOOD IS EVERYTHING
BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
IS QWIM JUICE!!!!

----------


## jolter604

> Which site is that from?


The site updated and reduced prices

FOOD IS EVERYTHING
BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
IS QWIM JUICE!!!!

----------


## jolter604

> The site updated and reduced prices
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING
> BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
> IS QWIM JUICE!!!!


1-15k test

FOOD IS EVERYTHING
BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
IS QWIM JUICE!!!!

----------


## jolter604

> Jolter604, I'll do it. I know I'm new here, but my doctor put me on test cypionate 100mg / wk and after about 3 weeks I dropped and broke the bottle. She refuses to let me refill it until it is supposed to run out. I'll be doing another round of a ton of bloodwork in about 2.5 months if that something you can wait that long for.


I need a VIP member

FOOD IS EVERYTHING
BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
IS QWIM JUICE!!!!

----------


## jolter604

> I understand what you are saying
> 
> And you would gain a whole lot whether the gear is good or bad. You are making money by repping and pushing products ...
> 
> No lab no business , no money.
> 
> There is a huge conflict of Interest by your postive words on the gear you rep. 
> 
> If I bake cookies and go everywhere and say " yoooo my cookies are the best out there" 
> ...


What about you Chris u up for a test session? 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING
BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
IS QWIM JUICE!!!!

----------


## jolter604

New boxes and tabs
And there getting 1 cc Amps
Next month
Lazer stamped

FOOD IS EVERYTHING
BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
IS QWIM JUICE!!!!

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> New boxes and tabs
> And there getting 1 cc Amps
> Next month
> Lazer stamped
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING
> BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
> IS QWIM JUICE!!!!


What's qwim juice?
Tell me it's tren base, halo, mtren mix
And it should be really be called "I'm hitting all the PRs and then murdering the first person who cuts me off on the ride home" (IHATPATMTFPWCMO, or IHATPAT for short) juice

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> I need a VIP member
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING
> BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
> IS QWIM JUICE!!!!


This is true. Ideally, they have to already use your product and volunteer bloods (if they are trusted, then just give the gtg). Then you can comp them. But just sending a controlled batch is still questionable
Haven't seen you around much outside of your threads and posting pics of women (which I am a fan of). I bet your knowledgeable, why not help answer some questions from time to time?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## jolter604

> What's qwim juice?
> Tell me it's tren base, halo, mtren mix
> And it should be really be called "I'm hitting all the PRs and then murdering the first person who cuts me off on the ride home" (IHATPATMTFPWCMO, or IHATPAT for short) juice
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


QWIM is vagina lol

FOOD IS EVERYTHING
BEST PRE WOROUT JUICE 
IS QWIM JUICE!!!!

----------


## jolter604

> What's qwim juice?
> Tell me it's tren base, halo, mtren mix
> And it should be really be called "I'm hitting all the PRs and then murdering the first person who cuts me off on the ride home" (IHATPATMTFPWCMO, or IHATPAT for short) juice
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Would you like to do some bloodwork? 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Would you like to do some bloodwork? 
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING


I appreciate the offer. I'm have no income atm, so even 80 is steep for me.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## jolter604

> I appreciate the offer. I'm have no income atm, so even 80 is steep for me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Kool man I understand I am always trying to scrape up cash this year

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## Josh577

Hey guys, listen i always use this lab, always. if you read my post in the past I speak highly of this lab. I recently put an order in, abt 3 weeks ago. I can never get the web site to work for some reason so I alway just email them my order. In the past I’ve always got a shipping number but this time I was told I would get a tracking number on Monday and I never did. If I get my order thin who cares but it worries me.

----------


## Obs

> Hey guys, listen i always use this lab, always. if you read my post in the past I speak highly of this lab. I recently put an order in, abt 3 weeks ago. I can never get the web site to work for some reason so I alway just email them my order. In the past I’ve always got a shipping number but this time I was told I would get a tracking number on Monday and I never did. If I get my order thin who cares but it worries me.


I trust what you say so keep us posted.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Hey guys, listen i always use this lab, always. if you read my post in the past I speak highly of this lab. I recently put an order in, abt 3 weeks ago. I can never get the web site to work for some reason so I alway just email them my order. In the past I’ve always got a shipping number but this time I was told I would get a tracking number on Monday and I never did. If I get my order thin who cares but it worries me.


I’ve never dealt with this lab but I do transactions with other private sources and they rarely send out tracking #’s for safety purposes I imagine but I have always gotten my gear and I do mostly cash so there is plenty of gray area for things to go wrong but if you trust your source you should be ok...

----------


## Josh577

In the past all was good and I did get a tracking number in the past. I have other people money in the order so I guess That’s why I nervous. You never know what’s going on behind the science with these labs, they can switch owners or completely be restructured and you would never know until you have been scammed, I mean look at rui products. 

When I was told abt this lab they where just known for pct not gear, but sense thin they have switch labels on there gear witch freaked me out and I also noticed med tech carry’s pct gear on there site now also. Hopefully all is well but if not me and OBS will have have to take a road trip to Greece in my 6.7 to whoop some ass.. lol

----------


## Josh577

Jesus obs I haven’t been on here in a min, you are fckn jacked son! Looking good brother.

----------


## jolter604

> In the past all was good and I did get a tracking number in the past. I have other people money in the order so I guess Thats why I nervous. You never know whats going on behind the science with these labs, they can switch owners or completely be restructured and you would never know until you have been scammed, I mean look at rui products. 
> 
> When I was told abt this lab they where just known for pct not gear, but sense thin they have switch labels on there gear witch freaked me out and I also noticed med tech carrys pct gear on there site now also. Hopefully all is well but if not me and OBS will have have to take a road trip to Greece in my 6.7 to whoop some ass.. lol


Did u check your. PM

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## Josh577

It sounds like this problem I’m having with this lab may be a mix up or even my fault so I would like to apologize if it was my fault and this is just a mix up. I thank a lot f guys are to quick to run a lab down and it the end of the day that some one livelihood. 
Like I said in the past this group has always done me right.

----------


## Obs

> In the past all was good and I did get a tracking number in the past. I have other people money in the order so I guess That’s why I nervous. You never know what’s going on behind the science with these labs, they can switch owners or completely be restructured and you would never know until you have been scammed, I mean look at rui products. 
> 
> When I was told abt this lab they where just known for pct not gear, but sense thin they have switch labels on there gear witch freaked me out and I also noticed med tech carry’s pct gear on there site now also. Hopefully all is well but if not me and OBS will have have to take a road trip to Greece in my 6.7 to whoop some ass.. lol


Lol be the only powerstroke in greece



> Jesus obs I haven’t been on here in a min, you are fckn jacked son! Looking good brother.


Thanks man.been backsliding but that is changing

----------


## Josh577

I wish I looked like you. I’m so out shape right now I just don’t have time to work since I’ve been in this general foreman’s position. 13 hours days and a long drive back home I’m just beat. people probably think that I’m trans with this great set of tits I’m putting on

----------


## Obs

> I wish I looked like you. I’m so out shape right now I just don’t have time to work since I’ve been in this general foreman’s position. 13 hours days and a long drive back home I’m just beat. people probably think that I’m trans with this great set of tits I’m putting on


Work is my biggest interferance to bodybuilding followed by family. 

I feel your pain brother and thanks again

----------


## Josh577

So after further review of the situation this was totally my fault! The Man did email me to say send me your address and ill get you a tracking number but in my mind I had already given him my address in the initial order. I also had trouble understanding what he was saying in the message.

This guy is trying to offer me free shit to try to say sorry because I fckd up. That’s a pretty classy dude, Which I said no, I don’t want anything free because it’s my fault but still what a good guy. I feel like a dick

----------


## jolter604

> So after further review of the situation this was totally my fault! The Man did email me to say send me your address and ill get you a tracking number but in my mind I had already given him my address in the initial order. I also had trouble understanding what he was saying in the message.
> 
> This guy is trying to offer me free shit to try to say sorry because I fckd up. Thats a pretty classy dude, Which I said no, I dont want anything free because its my fault but still what a good guy. I feel like a dick


Have u personally used any of the gear? 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## Josh577

Sorry I just now saw your question. Yes I have used this gear, I think 4 times now and it’s always been good. The only thing I’ve ever questioned with this lab was there hcg . only because it stings when I inject it but I’ve used other labs hcg since thin and I had the same issue.
I’ve used there tren , cep, hcg, adex, and there t4. It’s all been good.

----------


## Josh577

I’ve used this lab for three years, no problems and the gear has been great. When I ordered this time and my order didn’t come I said something on here. The rep quickly reach out to me and tried to fix the situation. 
The lab said they didn’t have my address even though I know it was in my order, but the lab said email us your address and we will ship you a new order. 
So I got on here and took the blame, I don’t like to talk bad about a lab that doesn't have it coming, that is some ones lively hood. 
I put my first order in on 7/24/19 and sense thin I’ve been told they have shipped my order three times and I haven’t gotten it. When I email the lab they really don’t respond unless I hit up the rep first. The rep has went out of his way to help me every way he can but if I wasn’t for being member on this site where I encountered the rep I don’t think the lab would have even returned my email at this point. 
I’m done bothering the rep, I’m done with this lab! You guys do what you like but I wouldn’t suggest this group to any one any more. Thanks to the rep that has tried to help me.

----------


## jolter604

> Ive used this lab for three years, no problems and the gear has been great. When I ordered this time and my order didnt come I said something on here. The rep quickly reach out to me and tried to fix the situation. 
> The lab said they didnt have my address even though I know it was in my order, but the lab said email us your address and we will ship you a new order. 
> So I got on here and took the blame, I dont like to talk bad about a lab that doesn't have it coming, that is some ones lively hood. 
> I put my first order in on 7/24/19 and sense thin Ive been told they have shipped my order three times and I havent gotten it. When I email the lab they really dont respond unless I hit up the rep first. The rep has went out of his way to help me every way he can but if I wasnt for being member on this site where I encountered the rep I dont think the lab would have even returned my email at this point. 
> Im done bothering the rep, Im done with this lab! You guys do what you like but I wouldnt suggest this group to any one any more. Thanks to the rep that has tried to help me.


As of right now the main guy is in the hospital.
He had a kidney transplant 2 weeks ago. 
Has had alot of the process slowed down. 


FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## Josh577

I’m sorry to here that

----------


## jolter604

> Im sorry to here that


I will make sure u are handled as soon as he gets out

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## Josh577

I just wanted to tell you guys and thank jolter for taking care of my order issue, I’ve been out of town and when I get home my order was there, maybe been there a while at this point but thank you jolter. Things happen but at least you guys made it right.

----------


## Lee_1978

Does anyone know if these boys are still in the game?

----------


## jolter604

> Does anyone know if these boys are still in the game?


No not anymore man

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk

----------


## usafpj5150

Damn...

----------


## jolter604

I guess this place has been reactivated. 

Food is everything!!!

----------

